# Overclocking and AMD Cool n Quiet



## ajai5777 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have sucessfully overclocked my Athlon II X4 630 to 3.5GHz.The core voltage is at 1.44 and the power draw of my entire PC shown in APC powerchute is 140W in idle.My PC is on 24X7 and I dont need 3.5GHz (250 x 14) all the time.I have heard that AMD Cool n Quiet works fine even in the overclocked condition.I wanted to try that and it reduces my core speed to 1000Mhz (250 x 4) when not in load, in that condition Vcore reduces to 1.17 and power draw reduces to 100W.A 40W reduction is worth for me as my PC is on 24X7.

Are there any disadvantages for using AMD Cool n Quiet in OCed condition ?
Any problems for continuously jumping from 1Ghz to 3.5Ghz and vice versa ? also in the case of voltage ?


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I did my X4 635 3.4 ghz with using the stock cooler and it is running at 54'C with full load stable but I hv reduced my CPU voltage to 1.35 volts and my fsb is at 235.  I hv also reduced my ram speed to 6.6x.  

My AMD Cool n Quiet is enabled.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Please do not enable Cool & quiet when u r Overclocking , u wont see big difference with overclocked performance .  [ANOTHER OPTION]Set it to high performance in Control panel -> power option  then AMD cool & quiet will be disabled Auto .


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2011)

simply switch to high performance under power options during gaming & keeping cool&Quite on. that way processor will be cool & game will also run fast.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 21, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Please do not enable Cool & quiet when u r Overclocking , u wont see big difference with overclocked performance .  [ANOTHER OPTION]Set it to high performance in Control panel -> power option  then AMD cool & quiet will be disabled Auto .



Cool & quiet should be enabled as we are not always playing games or HD stuff which consumes lot of energy.  Enabling it will save u some money and it does'nt hamper yr speed.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 21, 2011)

Instead, try AMD Fusion tool.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 21, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Instead, try AMD Fusion tool.



What is the difference between AMD Fusion tool and AMD Overdrive?


----------

